# Toraño Rolling Event/Wine Tasting Pembroke Pines,FL



## TheyCallMeManiX (Sep 12, 2005)

*Toraño Rolling Event/Wine Tasting Pembroke Pines,FL*

this is the best place i could find to put this . . .sorry if its wrong, im new and couldnt find where else it went so here it is

Did a search and found nothing. . . for those of you in the South Florida Dade/Broward area . . . Afficionados on Pines and Flamingo in Pembroke Pines is having a Toraño Rolling Event tonight

I'll be there with bells on! Should be fun! call this number if you are interested and can make it or just email me . . .

Aficionados Premium Cigars, 
(954) 431-9800, 
112 S Flamingo Rd, 
Pembroke Pines, FL 33027

[email protected]

Almost forgot, they are doing "buy two get one fresh rolled free" again . . .and they have raffles/prizes etc. food and wine samples available


----------

